# Caught having sex



## billgour (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone was "caught" when you were having sex. How do you handle such a situation?


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

By who? We were caught by my 10 year old son. Nasty. 

We decided to just apologise and tell him that we will lock the door in future.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

billgour said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone was "caught" when you were having sex. How do you handle such a situation?



Once, my high school girlfriend was embarrassed. My mother was mortified. Nixon was in the White house.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Kinda caught once in high school. By a cop. Boyfriend at the time showed cop his military id, and they did the "man thing" discussing "babes" and got us out of it. lol I was petrified, trying to figure out how I would call my parents to bail me out of jail.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

My father-in-law caught my wife (who was my girlfriend at the time) and me mid-cloitus. I tried making the excuse I was looking for "Ringworm" but that didn't work out so well!!!  He wanted to kill me, but luckily he didn't.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

I caught my boyfriend (at the time) having sex with some chick. I was pretty agitated about it.


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

Crypsys said:


> My father-in-law caught my wife (who was my girlfriend at the time) and me mid-cloitus. I tried making the excuse I was looking for "Ringworm" but that didn't work out so well!!!  He wanted to kill me, but luckily he didn't.


Looking for ringworm?????? Heard some stories but that one takes the cake LOL!!!


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

Father & son walking down the street and see two dogs doing it. Father explains what is happening. Next week boy walks in on his father & mother doing it. Father tells agitated Mom not to worry & will handle it. Father says, "son, your mommy and I are going to make you a baby brother or sister". Boy says, "forget that Dad, flip her over, I want a puppy!"


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Crypys,
That is one of the funniest excuses I have ever heard!!! Any chance that happened here in Texas? If it did, you ARE lucky to be alive then. LOL!


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

My boyfriend at the time husband now and I were caught by his big sister, I slept over a night, him between me with my legs in the air lol.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Crypys,
> That is one of the funniest excuses I have ever heard!!! Any chance that happened here in Texas? If it did, you ARE lucky to be alive then. LOL!


Yes it did, Corpus Christi to be exact! ;-D


----------



## takris (Sep 22, 2010)

Let's see: At ten, my son told a friends parents that his parents wrestle in the shower. My daughter, at about eight, told my mother that her mom has nightmares, because she sneaked into our room one night. 

When we were dating, her father, a retired drill sergeant, caught us in the act. Asked me if I needed a condom.

At seventeen, a neighbor undressed while I was assembling her entertainment center (she paid me $10). Her husband walked in shortly after. They divorced.


----------

